# FAH Stats Page [PPD tables for various GPU and CPU]



## ~The_Dude~ (May 21, 2009)

Hello all, I visiting from the EVGA boards. I have created a Google doc based on a form (input) and spreadsheet (output). This allows users to input PPD information about their GPU client. The collection of this information can be helpful to determine system performance and expectation.

You can find instructions on using the data base here Official F@H PPD Data Base !UPDATED!

Or you can fill out this form F@H GPU Data Base

And view your stats here when you are done F@H GPU PPD Database ?(002 Tools)?

I will be trying to add this info as a widget to the FAH wiki that the EVGA team has been working on http://evga.tachedout.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

I have also added a CPU stats page you can find the links here Folding @ Home ?(002 Tools)?


I hope you all enjoy this tool and use it as often as possible.

~


----------



## ~The_Dude~ (Jun 9, 2009)

More updates are coming. I am sure some have noticed the new sheet format as well as the PPD average sheet (GPU only).

Keep those entries coming.

~


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 20, 2009)

Info added DUDE 

Will provide more as soon as I get different WUs.


----------



## ~The_Dude~ (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the adds guys, were pat 650 posts as of now. I hope to soon have the whole process automated.

~


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 12, 2009)

bump this up, I try to add once a day, just bookmark it


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks, added information for my Geforce 9300


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 12, 2009)

nflesher87 said:


> bump this up, I try to add once a day, just bookmark it



Looks like we need to add some stats.


----------

